# What happens on a hunt?



## Overread (11 July 2016)

*is aware that the best answer is to go on one of course and that it will vary area to area*


So like the title says what happens when one goes on a hunt in todays world - especially if you're not upon a horse whilst going on the hunt (as I'm aware that there are those who follow the hunt around - although it seems some of that ilk only make it as far as the parade/pub section). 

I'm curious as along with showjumping I might attend a local hunt with a view to taking photos - simply as part of my hobby - and as such having a rough idea of what to expect would be of help.


----------



## spacefaer (11 July 2016)

Everyone gathers at the meet and has some food and drink before setting off - meets are usually 10.45 or 11, and it varies how long they last, but usually  15/30 mins.

Most packs will trot smartly off down the road, and the car followers pile into their cars, to follow. The field (ie the mounted followers) will follow the field master across country, while hounds search for the trail scent, and the huntsman and whippers in go with the hounds.  

Opportunities for photography tend to be limited once hounds have moved off (ie left the meet) unless you are very agile and fast across country on foot, or manage to catch up with them if they come across the road.  The people who lay the trail won't let on where they have been, so no one can predict with any certainty where hounds will run, or even if they will be able to pick up a particular trail, given the vagaries of scent (it is harder to pick up in different weather conditions)

In order to find out where meets are, you are best to contact the Hon Secretary who will be able to tell you more details (including where to park etc). If you are planning to take photos, it is also advisable to introduce yourself to the Sec at the meet, as people can get twitchy about having strangers take pictures of their children (sadly in this day and age) and are also wary of anti hunt people attempting to disrupt the day's activities.


----------



## Overread (12 July 2016)

My thanks Spacefaer - sounds like the start and after the finish are the easiest times to get photos as at least then the pace is slower; although I suspect that each hunt must have some rough restriction on where they can/can't go over a section of terrain so that might give some opportunities; esp with the drags now giving some control (or attempt to) of where the "fox" has been.

It sounds like an interesting challenge to say the least. 

I also do fully agree that I'd chat with those in power and introduce myself etc... Whilst I've not had any conflict with people most of my photography has generally been of wildlife and the like or those performing at events thus no one really to complain.


----------



## Countryman (12 July 2016)

While the meet at the start is easiest to get photos, you can also ask where they will be going - referred to as the first draw (as in, the first covert to be drawn looking for a trail). If you can get there ahead of or equal to the field, you will hopefully be able to see them in full flight. If you can keep ahead, shots of the field jumping hedges etc are certainly possible.


----------



## spacefaer (12 July 2016)

Overread said:



			My thanks Spacefaer - sounds like the start and after the finish are the easiest times to get photos as at least then the pace is slower; although I suspect that each hunt must have some rough restriction on where they can/can't go over a section of terrain so that might give some opportunities; esp with the drags now giving some control (or attempt to) of where the "fox" has been.

It sounds like an interesting challenge to say the least. .
		
Click to expand...


There is a difference between drag hunting and trail hunting. With drag hunting, there are "lines" laid, which will deliberately take the mounted field over fences - it 's a bit of a cavalry charge, but all in good fun. There are a specified number of "lines", and then everyone packs up and goes home for tea.

With trail hunting, the aim is to replicate the style of fox hunting, so there will be a less defined route than in drag hunting, more checks, and it looks more random lol!  The huntsman will tend to pack up as the light begins to go - scent improves on the laid trails as the temperature drops, so you can get some of the best runs later on in the day.

The field will drift away throughout the day - so you may start with a field of 40 at the meet, and end up with 4 or 5 hacking back with the hunt staff - there is no formal end to the day as such

Which packs are you planning to go out with?


----------



## Overread (12 July 2016)

Countryman that's an interesting bit of info and yes sounds like a dash to the first draw would indeed prove prudent for some shots! 

Space - my thanks for the correction and elaboration on the different types of hunt. At present I'm in Suffolk so chances are I will look to the Suffolk Hunt when things liven up a bit toward the new hunt season (far as I can tell at present they are only doing hound exercise events).


----------



## Countryman (13 July 2016)

Yes, hound exercise will continue until Autumn Hunting starts in September, which is more informal and often has smaller fields (fewer on horses), wearing tweed (ratcatcher) instead of coloured coats and little to no jumping/galloping. This all changes with the Opening Meet at the start of November - quite a photogenic event!


----------

